# 2x1 Ribbed Tanks on a Tuc-loc Platen



## PPop (Jan 18, 2009)

What are the options, or solutions Printing on 2x1 Ribbed Tank Tops for the tuc-loc platen? We need to pre-stretch the shirt so the ink gets into the grooves, and the "stretched" design looks good on Women wearing the tight fitting shirt...

Printing on the Stretched 2x1 Ribbed Tank Tops on the Tuc-loc platen results in a slight problem where that the stretched shirt moves inward an 1/8th" to a 1/16" after the White Ink wets the ribs. 

I Figure the solution is to use pallet adhesive on a board inside the shirt so you would only glue the top layer... What about Skateboard (Patio) Friction Tape instead of the glue?

Any other solutions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You are trying to print into the grooves? So if the customer doesn't stretch it out then the image is gonna look like its printed into the grooves. 

We don't touch anything more than 1x1.. too much of hassle. But try it out, let us know your results. 

interesting to know.


----------



## PPop (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks FatKat... But, I ***really*** like the 2x1 ribbed tank over the 1x1 tanks, which print great.

The 2x1 tanks are really softer, sexier. Even the print looks beautiful on the ribbed surface, etc..

...I just need help on securing the shirt to the tuc-loc platen. 

1. Has anyone tried palette adhesive (with a tuc-loc platen)?
2. Is there a way to use/buy, or build another pallete so that only the top layer gets "glued" down? 
3. Is there a way to make a silkscreen type pallete to work with the Tuc-loc, so that you can wrap the shirt around it?

I figure a flat board Inside the shirt with Pallete adhesive or skateboard deck tape (rubber sandpaper) on one or both sides would do the trick.. Has anybody tried this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

How will they look sexy when the print looks like c*ap? If you are stretching out the ribs, wont you design be disproportioned when it it non-stretched? I agree with other poster, avoid 2x1 at all cost.


----------

